

OSHA SIC Codes Not Updated for the Internet - larrys
https://www.osha.gov/pls/imis/sicsearch.html?p_sic=&p_search=internet

======
mattkrea
I'm pretty sure most businesses will fall under an existing SIC code. Hasn't
changed in the way we handle them (payment processor) and we handle plenty of
online businesses.

